# Fleece Sheets VS Flannel Sheets



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

It's getting that time of year when I dread climbing into my bed with cold sheets. I've used flannel sheets before and didn't much care for them because they "pilled" quite a bit and I've been researching fleece sheets and am reading some really good reviews on them. I found a really good buy on some tonight and placed an order. 

So what do you think...fleece or flannel? Which do you prefer?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I shall be following this thread with interest, because I'm interested in knowing what people think of fleece sheets.  I love fleece clothing, but am afraid that fleece sheets might be too warm.

I ONLY use LL Bean flannel sheets and they are the very best.  Wear forever, nice and thick, wash well, very little pilling.  Price isn't bad either.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never heard of fleece sheets.  Like fleece clothing?  To me fleece = static.  Don't like that.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I've to the Martha Stewart flannel sheets and they havent pilled. But regardless of types of sheets I'd recommend getting a mattress pad warmer. They sell them at Amazon and bed, bath and beyond. The mattress pad warmer is great. Turn it on an hour before bed and there's not chill at all when climbing in bed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We use an electric blanket. . . .good quality flannel sheets -- Lands' End has some nice ones with mix and match colors and patterns.

Turned on the blankie for the first time last night.  DH was happy. . .he had to go out at midnight to fix the heat at the priory where he works -- many of the brothers/priests are older and/or infirm and having it get too cold is not a good thing.  He got home around 5:30 and was happy the bed was nice and toasty.  Needless to say, he's still in it.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I've never heard of fleece sheets. Like fleece clothing? To me fleece = static. Don't like that.


What she said.

I do feel slightly guilty getting into my cozy flannel (Land's End) sheets, tho, when my children are shivering in percale.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> What she said.
> 
> I do feel slightly guilty getting into my cozy flannel (Land's End) sheets, tho, when my children are shivering in percale.


 so. . . . .buy them flannel too! 

My son likes sheets made of something like t-shirt material. . . .might be fleece, but not the thick fluffy kind they make jackets out of.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, there really are fleece sheets.  They're a very lightweight version.  I had given no thought at all to static.  Interesting question.

There are also cotton sheets that are like old T shirts.  I have a couple of pillowcases made out of that and I like them.  But I didn't like the sheets.

Glad to know that Land's End has good quality flannel sheets as well.  Several times I have bought 2 LL Bean flat sheets and had a friend sew them up on 3 sides for an instant duvet cover.  Saved a bunch of bucks there!!

I didn't even discover flannel sheets until I was 30!  I have held that against my mom ever since.  She, of course, told me there were no flannel sheets in North Carolina when I was growing up, but I think she's covering ( ) for herself.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Cheap flannel sheets definitely pill.  I've used Land's End sheets for years and have never had them pill.  I love flannel sheets in the winter.  I'm with you Spotsmom, where were these when we were kids?!?


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Yup.  Land's End flannel sheets here.  With an electric blanket that we turn on at the end of the bed before we get into it.  Then turn it off once it's warm.  Down comforter on top of all that!

My sister-in-law gave me some fleece sheets and I admit to being skeptical.  Haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I get almost all of my sheets from Lands' End too. Flannels in winter & cotton percales for the other 6 months  I did get my daughter some fleece sheets at BB & Beyond but haven't put them on her bed yet. After our first measureable snowfall last night I need to switch all the beds over to winter mode this week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only problem with Lands' End flannel sheets I've noticed is that after you use them for about 20 years the bottom sheet and pillow cases gets kind of worn.  I actually need to buy a couple more bottom sheets -- they're fitted and have big deep pockets and elastic all around so they fit well.  I need some new pillow cases too, but the top sheets are all in great shape.  I guess sleeping ON vs. UNDER makes a difference.  Fortunately I have all solid colors so the mixing and matching works pretty well even when they don't have the same shades.

But even when they're no longer good for sheets, they are wonderful as rags and for polishing stuff.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I have the misfortune to have married a man who likes to sleep in subartic temps.  I don't even want to know what kind of fit he would throw if I tried to put flannel or fleece sheets on our bed.  He bought me a down comforter one year for Christmas and has complained about it ever since ("it's too hot"  "why do you need it, it's perfect sleeping weather").  I like to be toasty warm, always, when I sleep.  I sleep w/ blankets in the summer time (DH's reaction is always the same, "what is wrong w/ you?").  A girl can dream about flannel sheets, though.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I have the misfortune to have married a man who likes to sleep in subartic temps. I don't even want to know what kind of fit he would throw if I tried to put flannel or fleece sheets on our bed. He bought me a down comforter one year for Christmas and has complained about it ever since ("it's too hot" "why do you need it, it's perfect sleeping weather"). I like to be toasty warm, always, when I sleep. I sleep w/ blankets in the summer time (DH's reaction is always the same, "what is wrong w/ you?"). A girl can dream about flannel sheets, though.


Look into the heated mattress pads. The one that we use has separate controls for each side of the bed. So you can turn your side on and he can leave his off. Ours is also zoned so it's warmer at the feet


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I have the misfortune to have married a man who likes to sleep in subartic temps. I don't even want to know what kind of fit he would throw if I tried to put flannel or fleece sheets on our bed. He bought me a down comforter one year for Christmas and has complained about it ever since ("it's too hot" "why do you need it, it's perfect sleeping weather"). I like to be toasty warm, always, when I sleep. I sleep w/ blankets in the summer time (DH's reaction is always the same, "what is wrong w/ you?"). A girl can dream about flannel sheets, though.





Andra said:


> Look into the heated mattress pads. The one that we use has separate controls for each side of the bed. So you can turn your side on and he can leave his off. Ours is also zoned so it's warmer at the feet


actually, I put the comforter on the bed anyways and he always can kick it off. Although, when it gets really cold, he is not above blanket theivery. He just complains a lot about how it's "too hot" and he "can't sleep" all while hogging 2/3rds of the blankets.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

The first time I bought an electric blanket he complained like nobody's business. (Thought it could electrocute him!   ) Years later he's the first one to holler about getting it on the bed because he's cold.   We have a dual control because he likes his a lot warmer than I do. A dual is a must have in my house!

My fleece sheets should be delivered today. I'm so excited!


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I now have a very happy family!   My fleece sheets were delivered and my son and I put them on. They are incredibly soft and warm like a baby's blanket. My two grown boys generally don't comment on what's on their beds, but they did this time and they both said that they were so comfortable and warm that they slept better than they have in a while. Even my little dog who sleeps on top of our quilted comforter was trying to wedge in on the fleece.   So before they go up in price I found them at Walmart Online for $24 for queen sized sets. Just can't beat that price with a stick!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My son likes sheets made of something like t-shirt material. . . .might be fleece, but not the thick fluffy kind they make jackets out of.


Do you mean cotton jersey sheets? That's what I have, it's exactly the same as the material they make t-shirts out of and is nice and cosy.

Lands End flannel sheets sound lovely. Unfortunately, Lands End UK only does clothes (I buy stuff from them occasionally as their stuff is really good quality, which is rare these days!)

Fleece sounds potentially really hot, unless it's 100% cotton fleece. Then I suppose it could be quite good if it gets really cold. I confess to having a preference for natural fibres when it comes to bedding. I still cherish dreams of one day owning a silk filled duvet cover!

Edited to add: Hmm, Rita - you're making quite a good case for fleece sheets there. I'll have to bear them in mind for future reference!


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

We have flannel sheets and they do pill.  They were gifts and probably not very expensive. 

My girls have fleece crib sheets and they don't pill, nor are they staticy.  It has never occurred to me to look for fleece sheets for the adult-sized mattress.  They exist?  Never knew it.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to have to go order some fleece sheets.   I didn't know they made them and I love the softness of fleece. Will also have to get a set for my SIL because I think she'll love them. I was just trying to figure out what to get her and I know how much she loves flannel sheets so I'm hoping these will be a hit.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

We had the first cold night here at 38 degrees and we are cold. Not used to the cold anymore living in a warm climate.  

So I been looking at some of the stuff suggested here, I went to that Lands End, which I never heard off and holy cow $159 for steets    . That place is way out of my range. 

So I am looking at the fleece now, although I prefer cotton, I just can't find anything affordable. The ones of Walmart cost about the same then the Pike street fleece on Amazon. Reviews are saying the Pike Street are fleece only on one side, how are the Walmart ones? Does that matter? I never had anything but cheap cotton sheets so I am a bit lost with all these options. 

I see Walmart has some $28 Flannel sheets too, but reviews are talking about the pilling. 

I wish the fleece on Walmart would have darker colors, I am not a fan of the light pastel type colors. I want solid dark, red, brown that kind of stuff. I guess the Acorn would do.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, $159 is way too much for sheets (unless they're made of silk or cashmere)!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

After doing more research on the Fleece, I don't think those would work for me. I am reading about static and "sparks". I spark constantly, always have. Plus I have long hair and I can only imagine what the static would do to it. I guess its the Polyester material. 

Now I am back to square one and I guess I need to find cheap Flannel sheets somewhere. 

But yeah, I can't afford anything over $50 bucks for sheets. I'd like to stay below $40.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I have several sets of fleece sheets that I got at Costco, they have them every year at this time and only cost about $37 for Cal King!  They are so soft and comfy, I just LOVE them!  I want to go to bed just so I can rub my feet around in them, hehe.

I've never owned flannel sheets.  I did used to have a heated mattress pad though and it was fantastic!  And, since heat rises it seemed to work better than an electric blanket.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

OH, and BTW, I've never had a problem with static electricity with the fleece.  However ... I don't wear pajamas, I could see the possibility of non slippery pajamas "sticking" and making turning over more difficult.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

ok.  now I've got to buy them!  I love being cozy in the winter.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

These Flannels get amazing reviews on Amazon



I am leaning towards the Italian Roast color. They are a bit more than what I wanted to pay, but they are 190 grams (6.7 ounce) and velvet cotton flannel. They also carry the 160 grams for $10 dollars less, those aren't Velvet but regular. Whatever the heck that means 

I haven't seen or slept on Flannel sheets since growing up in Germany. I do remember that the sheets lasted years and years and were passed down through us 4 kids.

I have no idea though about these and what the difference between them would be.

Why is sheet shopping so hard.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

You can find less expensive flannel sheet sets at Target. In fact I think they are on sale this week for around $30.00. I went to Bed Bath & Beyond yesterday & almost bought a set of fleece sheets for me. But I'm also worried about static (long hair here too). The ones at walmart got good reviews and they are very in-expensive. Might try them just for the heck of it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Not to hijack or anything, But I really need new regular sheets. DH & I have been using the same 2 sets for 7 years, and while they still feel good, well, they're kinda starting to not fit right anymore, elastic stretching, etc. We could just use a couple new sets. 

These are *I think* 600 count sheets, and have never pilled still feel amazing out of the dryer etc. I have no clue what brand they are. Any suggestions?


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I wonder if the static and spark issue is a regional one.  I live in Massachusetts and while I consider it to be pretty dry here in the winter I've never had sparky sheets.  Years ago I was in Denver during the month of January for a work trip and when I pulled the sheets down in the hotel there was a serious lightening show.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I've never had flannel sheets, but they sound really snuggly/comfy!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

tinytoy said:


> I wonder if the static and spark issue is a regional one. I live in Massachusetts and while I consider it to be pretty dry here in the winter I've never had sparky sheets. Years ago I was in Denver during the month of January for a work trip and when I pulled the sheets down in the hotel there was a serious lightening show.


For me it doesn't make a difference. I grew up in Germany dry there and now live in humid Texas. Same thing. I shock my hubby when I give him a welcome home kiss, my cat, my car etc. I have taken out some electric stuff just by touching. 

I'll stick with cotton for now. I got that velvet flannel set I linked to earlier and I will have it Tuesday so I can comment on it then. I only buy sheets every few years and always cheap stuff until I can't get the corners on the bed anymore without a workout, so I thought I'll spend $60 on those for now. I will still need a regular set for when summer is over.

Can a regular flannel, not velvet kind, be used in summer too? It gets really hot here so I guess that wouldn't work.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I agree Texas is WAY too hot for flannel during the summer. I have flannel snowmen sheets for our guest room and during summer I switch over to regular sheets. My MIL would not appreciate the flannel for sure, she sweats at night anyway.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> Not to hijack or anything, But I really need new regular sheets. DH & I have been using the same 2 sets for 7 years, and while they still feel good, well, they're kinda starting to not fit right anymore, elastic stretching, etc. We could just use a couple new sets.
> 
> These are *I think* 600 count sheets, and have never pilled still feel amazing out of the dryer etc. I have no clue what brand they are. Any suggestions?


Have you tried Costco's high thread count sheets? I hear they are really good.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Atunah said:


> After doing more research on the Fleece, I don't think those would work for me. I am reading about static and "sparks". I spark constantly, always have. Plus I have long hair and I can only imagine what the static would do to it. I guess its the Polyester material.


Get a humidifier. It will cut down on the static electricity.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Atunah said:


> These Flannels get amazing reviews on Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got this same sheet set on Wednesday. They feel extremely soft and warm. I have already washed them and they are ready to go on the bed. They feel like they will be very warm...warmer than regular flannel sheets.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I just asked DH what he would do if I put fleece sheets on our bed.  He said he'd sleep downstairs.  He just gave me a funny look when I asked about flannel sheets and then asked what was wrong w/ our current sheets.  Since he's cute, I guess I'll put up w/ his habit of sleeping in the sub-artic, but we may have words later on when he steals my blanket.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I use flannel sheets all year around.  They don't pill and I've been using the same sets for about 5 years.  They are soft but not hot.  In the summer I don't use a blanket. The top sheet is the the blanket, and when it's terribly hot, I put the top sheet aside.

I use a down comforter in the fall and winter, so I don't need warmer sheets than flannel.  And it's the comforter that makes it warm rather than the sheets for me.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> Look into the heated mattress pads. The one that we use has separate controls for each side of the bed. So you can turn your side on and he can leave his off. Ours is also zoned so it's warmer at the feet


I love my heated mattress pad, I keep it on my bed year round, though I don't use it much in the summer, occasionally though when I am really sore... it is like a giant heating pad! I love it!

Oh and I vote for flannel too!


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Now I want to buy sheets and make the bed, two statements I don't think I have ever uttered in my life. 

When it gets cold here and the heat and three blankets we each sleep with are not enough, we just start fighting over the dog who is a heating pad in and of himself.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Flannel for me. I hate the static from fleece. Flannel anything is so warm and comfy, especially sheets.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Woah, I got the 190 grams flannels yesterday. Holy cow    . Now given, I have been getting by with el cheap sheets for years now. I am talking under 20 bucks kind usually, so I know I am not used to the good stuff. But the package was HUGE. I mean it was like 6.5 inches thick in the plastic  

Very thick and substantial and so very soft. I washed them right way and I go by instructions. Gentle wash. I also used Woolite,  which I use for most of my clothes. I don't use softener stuff on anything so not here either. 

Drying did take a while as there is so much more sheet there then I am used too  . There was some lint of course, but not any more I expected. 

The folded pile is humongous  . I am not a good sheet folder anyway, especially the bottom one with the corners, but its like a heavy pile of blanket. I haven't put it on yet as we had another warm period. It will get cold in the next 3 days going down to 34 supposedly one night, so I can try them out. 

My cat was already plunking down on them as I took them out of the dryer  

Love the color, just what it says, Italian Roast. Now I think I will get another set but of the 160 grams, the lighter flannel as I want that brick color. Then I can mix and match the dark brown with the brick red. Still eyeballing the duvet cover as mine looks pretty worn out from cat kneadings. 

I also ordered a water pillow. I am at my wits end trying to find a pillow that will work for me my jaw and neck issues. This you fill water in for support. Tried everything else so I guess why not. I don't think I'll get my cat out of bed anymore with a flannel covered waterbed for him


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I also ordered a water pillow. I am at my wits end trying to find a pillow that will work for me my jaw and neck issues. This you fill water in for support. Tried everything else so I guess why not. I don't think I'll get my cat out of bed anymore with a flannel covered waterbed for him


I had neck issues too and couldn't find a pillow that worked for me, so when all else failed I tried the water pillow...wonderful! You can fill it to whatever level you need to be comfortable. I love mine and won't go back to a regular pillow anytime soon. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I had neck issues too and couldn't find a pillow that worked for me, so when all else failed I tried the water pillow...wonderful! You can fill it to whatever level you need to be comfortable. I love mine and won't go back to a regular pillow anytime soon. Hope it works for you.


Oh good, I started with medium to see how I like it. Its kind of weird as the head pushes most of the water out to the sides. Its the only material I haven't tried yet. So I have hope.


----------



## EvaCole (Nov 7, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The only problem with Lands' End flannel sheets I've noticed is that *after you use them for about 20 years* the bottom sheet and pillow cases gets kind of worn.


That's a pretty good recommendation .

We use flannel - I've used a fleece sleeping-bag liner and didn't like it as much. I love my flannel, and I stitch flat sheets together for my duvet covers as well. I get tangled in a real top sheet, so I just use the duvet cover and wash that along with my sheets.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That's what we used back in Germany, just the duvet cover and the bottom sheet. When I moved to the US and had to buy stuff for the first apartment, I couldn't figure out what the heck I was suppose to do with that sheet  . I was very confused. About as confused as when I saw my first american isle of cereal   . 

I put on the sheets for tonight and wow they are soft and warm. I am just waiting for the cat to figure out I bought him a waterbed now covered in flannel. He always kicks me off my pillows anyway. 

I like the idea of stitching together sheets for a duvet cover. I need a new one. Only problem is, I don't sew, like at all  . My talents tap out at putting on a button.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

My bedroom is upstairs in a 200+ year old farmhouse that only has heat downstairs. While the dining room, where the wood stove is, can get to be 100 degrees on occasion, my bedroom can get insanely cold (I've seen a layer of ice on a glass of water I left up here last winter one morning). Flannel sheets and a fleece electric blanket are the way I go, along with a comforter, a cotton blanket, a quilt, and another crocheted quilt. Without the electric blanket, it takes me hours to get warm. I lived in this same house when I was growing up, and we didn't have electric blankets. I have no idea how I slept back then.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

We use flannel sheets year round and have for years.  To us they really are no hotter in the summer than percale.  As a matter of fact, after our first winter of using them I put the percale sheets back on the bed when it stated to get warm outside.  The next morning my DH asked me to put the flannel sheets back on the bed - couldn't sleep on the percale.  Been using the flannel ever since.

When I need new ones I get them at Sam's Club.  Never been disappointed.  The price is right and the quality is great...they never pill and are thick and soft.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I am contemplating seeing what DH does if I buy flannel and put them on (w/out him noticing).  I did notice that the sheets I bought about 6 1/2 yrs ago are starting to die (I found a small hole on the bottom sheet) and so new sheets are needed.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sherlock said:


> We use flannel sheets year round and have for years. To us they really are no hotter in the summer than percale. As a matter of fact, after our first winter of using them I put the percale sheets back on the bed when it stated to get warm outside. The next morning my DH asked me to put the flannel sheets back on the bed - couldn't sleep on the percale. Been using the flannel ever since.
> 
> When I need new ones I get them at Sam's Club. Never been disappointed. The price is right and the quality is great...they never pill and are thick and soft.


I think this is what I am going to try. I will get another set in the 160 gram and try to see how it goes. The 190 grams I slept on was so soft, but I wasn't getting too hot. It wasn't that super cold here yet anyway. Its more of a cuddly soft feeling, comfortable. Its really jarring now that I know how uncomfortable those cheap low count sheets I had were.

Only thing I noticed, they are a cat hair magnet . Thankfully my cat stays in one place, my pillow . He floved the flannel and the water pillow. He left me like 1/3 of it. 

I haven't checked Sams yet for sheets, might do that and see what they got. I think I am a flannel convert now.


----------



## EvaCole (Nov 7, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I like the idea of stitching together sheets for a duvet cover. I need a new one. Only problem is, I don't sew, like at all . My talents tap out at putting on a button.


You might try asking a seamstress, or someone local who hems pants or something. It's a 10 minute job - way less difficult than buttons . You could try your local sewing machine/fabric store, too - sometimes they will do jobs like that for a small charge. It generally works out to a lot cheaper than buying a duvet cover.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can ask around  . Don't know anyone off hand that sews. I don't hang with the right peeps I guess  

Or I could go with the rustic look and punch holes in it with a leather hole puncher and then use nice string to whip stitch.  

Then there is always the fabric glue you iron on for sewing handicapped ones like me. 

Hopefully I find another Duvet on sale, that would be the easiest I think.


----------



## EvaCole (Nov 7, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Or I could go with the rustic look and punch holes in it with a leather hole puncher and then use nice string to whip stitch.


If you do that, use grommets, or the hole edges will unravel .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

EvaCole said:


> If you do that, use grommets, or the hole edges will unravel .


And that is why I usually stay away from these kind of crafts 

Give me a paint bucked and a ladder or a chisel and a chunk of wood and I am in business. Give me a needle and a thread and I start wimpering.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Definitely have the sheets sewn together.  Your town surely must have a seamstress somewhere.  The sewing machine/fabric store may know someone as well.  It does take only about 10 minutes and you have a lovely cover.  I never use the buttons anyway...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lands End has a flannel sale today (one day only) -- sheets, shirts, etc.

http://www.landsend.com/ix/all-products/Assortments=promo-event/index.html?seq=1~2&visible=1~1&store=le&merchAsId=491&tab=16


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I think this is what I am going to try. I will get another set in the 160 gram and try to see how it goes. The 190 grams I slept on was so soft, but I wasn't getting too hot. It wasn't that super cold here yet anyway. Its more of a cuddly soft feeling, comfortable. Its really jarring now that I know how uncomfortable those cheap low count sheets I had were.
> 
> Only thing I noticed, they are a cat hair magnet . Thankfully my cat stays in one place, my pillow . He floved the flannel and the water pillow. He left me like 1/3 of it.
> 
> I haven't checked Sams yet for sheets, might do that and see what they got. I think I am a flannel convert now.


Atunah, thanks for coming back and letting us know how that particular brand/weight of sheets is. Without ever having read this thread, I bought a set of those same sheets over the weekend (using one of the Kindle Special Offer deals, happily) and they should be waiting for me on my side porch as I type. I've never had flannel sheets before, never really thought about it since it doesn't really get *that* cold in the North Texas area all that often, but they sounded pretty comfy -- and reading through this thread, I see there are other Texans using them, at least in winter. I bought a pretty raspberry plaid color, at least it looked pretty in the photo; hopefully it'll look as nice in person.

Next up is getting a heated mattress pad, my electric blanky doesn't work well any more and I'd thought a pad would work better; would've used the Special Offer for one except they didn't have any available in queen size! (The Offer was available only for a *very* limited selection of items.)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am down here in South Texas, so it does get hot in Summer. But I think I can still have the 160 grams then. Its not like my old sheets every cooled me down, they were just so how to put it, repellent  . As in, you sleep on them rather then "in" them like I felt with the flannel. It was really a lot the softness that I was missing. And of course that helps warm up in winter. But I don't think it will make me any hotter in summer than the percale or whatever those were I had.
So the 190 for winter and then I'll do the 160 for spring and summer. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## EvaCole (Nov 7, 2011)

So after browsing flannel sheets at Amazon, LLBean, Land's End...  Ads on all the sites, including here, are trying to sell me sheets.  Where is the button to tell them I am weak, and I already bought some?


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

This being my second winter in the midwest, I have to say that fleece is phenomenal! Coming from a sub-tropical climate, I always thought _everyone_ slept on cotton sheets. We were able to find a very inexpensive set at a store called Aldi, if you're familiar with that store. Such warmth and softness!!! I don't find the static to be an issue at all, even with long hair. (Although we do have a humidifier in the house) - I would definitely recommend them. Just make sure to follow the washing instructions to keep them from pilling, according to what I've read.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I remember this thread from last year!  I bought some last year from Walmart, and let me tell you, those sheets are the only part about winter I was looking forward to this year.  I never want to get out of bed when I'm sleeping on fleece sheets.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Flannel sheets are the BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!     We've used them for years - year round. They're cooler, I think, than percale because they're breathable so in the summer you don't a blanket and in the winter, well, they're just yummy.  

Like anything else, you get what you pay for. If you buy inexpensive sheets then they will pill but if you invest a little more then they will last a long time. Woolrich used to make wonderful flannel sheets (I've used the same 4 sets for 10 years) but I can't find them anymore. I had a set from LL Bean and wasn't real impressed. The elastic on the fitted sheet gave out after a few years and they seemed to be thinner than most sets. 

Depending on how cold it will be I will flip the top sheet fuzzy side down to be even more cozy. 

Caution... don't wear a flannel nightgown if you use flannel sheets. I think that's where the idea from Velcro came from!  

I recently got an electric blanket for my side of the bed. I'm finding myself going to bed to read earlier and earlier.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Not to hijack or anything, But I really need new regular sheets. DH & I have been using the same 2 sets for 7 years, and while they still feel good, well, they're kinda starting to not fit right anymore, elastic stretching, etc. We could just use a couple new sets.
> 
> These are *I think* 600 count sheets, and have never pilled still feel amazing out of the dryer etc. I have no clue what brand they are. Any suggestions?


If you have a fairly thick mattress, and a Sam's membership, Sam's has some wonderful sheets. They come in two different thread counts, we got the lower one (don't remember what the count was) and I love them. No pilling, smooth, sadly they're way too deep for our new memory foam mattress so I can't use them often.

I'm actually liking the cheap microfiber sheets I'd gotten at Big Lots, of all places. It's hard to find fitted sheets that fit a 9" thick mattress, these are the closest fit I've found and they feel really nice, almost "sueded". Got to pick up another set next time I'm over that way. And in the summer we sleep with an empty duvet cover for a "spread" - lightweight quilt in the winter.

(And the flannel/fleece sheet conversation makes me twitch - spent too many nights climbing into freezing beds when we were stationed in Holland & Germany before we got an electric blanket - now we're in Florida, plus I'm hormonally challenged, so I get sweaty just thinking about such things!)

ETA: Just realized that most of this thread is over a year old. Oops! The recommendation for sheets still stands, though!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Like anything else, you get what you pay for. If you buy inexpensive sheets then they will pill but if you invest a little more then they will last a long time. Woolrich used to make wonderful flannel sheets (I've used the same 4 sets for 10 years) but I can't find them anymore. I had a set from LL Bean and wasn't real impressed. The elastic on the fitted sheet gave out after a few years and they seemed to be thinner than most sets.


Try Lands' End. I am a good Lands' End customer. Great customer service. I haven't had anything except Lands' End bed and bath linens for many years. I like that their flat sheets are 6 - 8 inches longer than what is standard size flat sheets.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just saw this thread.  I used flannel sheets for years.  Last year I got a set of fleece sheets from Penney's.  I got them because I liked the color but I kept them because I LOVE them.  Two winters now and still soft, snuggly, and warm, warm, warm.


----------

